
Qualcomm’s New Smartwatch Chips Promise ‘No-Compromise’ WearOS Exp Later This Yr - john58
https://beebom.com/qualcomm-new-wear-os-chips/
======
therealmarv
I'm not much into smart watches but this is big news. The current Qualcomm
chip is 2 years old and totally outdated. Essentially Qualcomm killed the
Android based smartwatch market by not innovating.

